# 1998-1999 Sentra 2.0 SEL owners



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i dont mean to waist your time but.. i would LOVE to see pics of everyones SE and SE-Ls.. i love my car.. and i LOVE to talk and see others as well.. so lets see your SE(-L) Sentra NOW! 

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Haha, youve seen my car before already. I think i have more recent ones, www.sr20.us


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

not big on those rims. i love the more stock look of the SE_L myself. is yours a 99? or 98? because you have an older front end? hmm.. anyways.. lets keep seeing those pics guys. 

Travis


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I know you have seen mine before. :cheers: 


http://members.cardomain.com/selrider99


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

nice.. nice indeed..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn you
someone sell me SE wheels...and cheap


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> damn you
> someone sell me SE wheels...and cheap



Damn I just sold mine for like $200 with tires.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're joking
please tell me you're joking


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's some pics of my '99 SE-L

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ne...1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/netsatwork/my_photos


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Here is my 98 se.














1999GXE1.6 said:


> i dont mean to waist your time but.. i would LOVE to see pics of everyones SE and SE-Ls.. i love my car.. and i LOVE to talk and see others as well.. so lets see your SE(-L) Sentra NOW!
> 
> Thanks,
> Travis


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

My and my GA16 hate all of you.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

Chicago Tony said:


> Here is my 98 se.


 what rims are those? i have covers at the moment and i'm trying to decide if i want the nissan rims or something aftermarket


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

ltcassio said:


> what rims are those? i have covers at the moment and i'm trying to decide if i want the nissan rims or something aftermarket


You can never go wrong with some SE-R rims. And don't forget, you'll probably need to start looking at a new suspension setup to rid of the infamous tip-toe look. :thumbup:


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

The rims are Velnar. I have had them since early 98. I put them on for the pics. I sport the SE R rims mostly. If you go to my car domain site I have more pics.





ltcassio said:


> what rims are those? i have covers at the moment and i'm trying to decide if i want the nissan rims or something aftermarket


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> The rims are Velnar. I have had them since early 98. I put them on for the pics. I sport the SE R rims mostly. If you go to my car domain site I have more pics.












^^Those looks like the Infiniti G35 rims, very nice. Oh, and same goes for the SE-R wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Only a very selected few can be Se or Se-L owners so don't be jelous. j/k
BTW your car is awesome. What suspension are you running on yours?




[redacted] said:


> My and my GA16 hate all of you.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> Only a very selected few can be Se or Se-L owners so don't be jelous. j/k
> BTW your car is awesome. What suspension are you running on yours?



Those are Tein Basics..









As far as the ride goes, I love it. Very smooth and comfortably stiff. Also getting SE-L skirts in addition to the 98/99 bumper that I already have.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Those are Tein Basics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How low can you drop the car before it starts getting rough? I have been looking into coilovers but had a bad experience with Ground Control that steers me away from coilovers. Do you have any pics with the car slammed as low as it can go?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mine is currently dropped so that I can fit only one finger in between the bottom of my fender and the top of the tires. Like I said, ride is amazing. Mine cost me around $750 and I think it's worth every penny. If you search the forum a little, you'd see likewise.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

radio i might be buyin me a brand new set of se-r rims and new tires later on in the future.

if u are interested in my old set ill be more than happy to sell it to you.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Chicago Tony said:


> Only a very selected few can be Se or Se-L owners so don't be jelous.


Yeah im noticing that more and more.. and especially when i bought mine.. for example.. I was lookin and lookin.. There was one in cleveland, but it was auto, and the closest SE-L manual was located far away in PA. So, my buddy and i took a road trip there to get it. I have also heard that another new buddy of mine Justin, he lives in florida, and had his delievered to him from Arizona!. nuts huh. Thats why him and I have been discussing having a site, kinda like a registry. Just so we have our own little site like se-r.net does... Specifically for the se-Ls.. just so we can all get together and check out each others SE-Ls .. not a big thing.. but it would be kinda fun.. Travis


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> You can never go wrong with some SE-R rims. And don't forget, you'll probably need to start looking at a new suspension setup to rid of the infamous tip-toe look. :thumbup:


Yup, SE-R rims make the Sentra go from the granny-look to aggressive just like that. I still need to look into a new/better suspension set up. Here's my GXE to SE imposter:


Before









After


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

so.. umm..did you pay extra to have the sideskirts on your gxe? or did you add them in later???? Mr. SE-L imposter.. lol

Travis


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> radio i might be buyin me a brand new set of se-r rims and new tires later on in the future.
> 
> if u are interested in my old set ill be more than happy to sell it to you.


 PM sent bro


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> so.. umm..did you pay extra to have the sideskirts on your gxe? or did you add them in later???? Mr. SE-L imposter.. lol
> 
> Travis



I'm also getting a pair of Se-L Skirts. Most people don't have them added, but buy them later like I am. Hey, if we can't be an Se-L, we're gonna try our damn best to look like one!


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

The only thing I hate about mine is its an auto. But, I'm married and she has to be able to drive it but doesn't know how to drive a manual so had to get an auto.






1999GXE1.6 said:


> Yeah im noticing that more and more.. and especially when i bought mine.. for example.. I was lookin and lookin.. There was one in cleveland, but it was auto, and the closest SE-L manual was located far away in PA. So, my buddy and i took a road trip there to get it. I have also heard that another new buddy of mine Justin, he lives in florida, and had his delievered to him from Arizona!. nuts huh. Thats why him and I have been discussing having a site, kinda like a registry. Just so we have our own little site like se-r.net does... Specifically for the se-Ls.. just so we can all get together and check out each others SE-Ls .. not a big thing.. but it would be kinda fun.. Travis


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> so.. umm..did you pay extra to have the sideskirts on your gxe? or did you add them in later???? Mr. SE-L imposter.. lol
> 
> Travis



Hehe, I get asked that a lot. Most Nissan dealerships try to tell you it won't won't work because the rocker panels are made differently. I saw some others on the forum that did it so I ordered them, had them painted and installed them myself. Skirts are probably the most frustrating mod to install by the way.


----------

